# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Erektive Dysfunktion

## Lothar M

Hallo,
meine neue Beihilfestelle ordnet Cialis als nicht beihilfefähig ein.
Wie sind Euere Erfahrungen mit der Kostenübernahme?
Grüsse
Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

So ist das...Lifestyle-Medikament! Die 5mg-Dosierung würde bei gutartiger Vergrößerung der Prostata übernommen (Beihilfestelle Land NRW)! Warum auch immer...

----------

